# Objekte markieren, vergrössern und ändern



## delektron (25. April 2004)

sorry für die Frage, aber wie kann ich ein z.B. erstelltes Rechteck in PS wieder verändern? z.B.  etwas länger machen, oder andere Farbe wählen.

Bei Paint Shop Pro geht das sehr einfach weil man in der  Layer Palette das Rechteck einfach anklicken braucht und schon kann das Rechteck verlängert oder gestaucht werden. Auch die Farbe lässt sich nachträglich ändern. 

Bei Photoshop habe ich es noch nicht hingekommen. Ich kann zwar das Fill-Werkzeug nehmen um die Farbe wieder zu ändern, aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn - oder.

Bei Texten wird für jedes Text-Object ein Layer (oder sowas ähnliches) erstellt, aber für Linien und Rechtecke nicht. Also kann ich die nachträglich nicht markieren um diese zu verändern. Was mache ich da falsch?


----------



## ShadowMan (25. April 2004)

Also falls dein Rechteck in einer anderen Ebene wie dein Hintergrund liegen sollte, dann makierst du es einfach mit Strg + Klick auf die Ebene und kannst es dann mit Strg + t Strecken und transformieren wie du willst. 

Um die Farbe zu ändern würde ich "färben" benutzen (Strg + U), wobei du dabei dran denken musst, den Hacken im Fenster unten rechts zu setzen (färben). 


Falls du das Rechteck nicht in einer seperaten Ebene hast, würde ich es ausschneiden und an der selben Stelle in einer neuen Ebene wieder einfügen.


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfn.


Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## pixelchef (25. April 2004)

Hallo ShadowMan 
Du solltest das Rechteck auf einer neuen Ebene erstelle. Dann kannst Du im Menü des Aanfassers zwei Einstellungen machen. 
1. Ebene automatisch wählen, dadurch wird sofort beim anklicken die entsprechende Ebene gewählt. Bei Texten muß man genau zielen, aber sonst klappt es ganz gut.
2. Begrenzungsrahmen einblenden  Hier wird um Dein Rechteck gleich der Rahmen zum verändern des Rechtecks gezeigt, Du kannst mit den Anfassern vergrößern, strecken, stauchen und wenn Du etwas von den Ecken abstand hältst drehen. Wenn Dich dann der Rahmen stresst, einfach wieder ausschalten.
Grüße pixelchef


----------



## ShadowMan (25. April 2004)

Wieso antwortest du mir darauf pixelchef?!
Ich hab die Frage nicht gestellt  

Und ich hatte die Frage so verstanden das es schon existiert, aber wenn dann sollte man es auf jeden Fall in einer seperaten Ebene erstellen.
Je mehr Ebenen desto besser finde ich. Irgendwann geht zwar der Überblick verloren wenn man nicht jeder Ebene einen Namen gibt, aber sobald man 2 Ebenen mal zusammen gefügt hat braucht man eine davon irgendwann mal wieder und will sie bearbeiten 

Gruß (c:=


----------



## delektron (25. April 2004)

danke, das klappt! Aber bei vergrössern werden die Ränder pixelig. Bei Paint Shop Pro bleiben die immer 1pixel breit. Ist das weil Photoshop keine Vektorgrafiken unterstützt?


----------



## MeggieX (25. April 2004)

Das sollte eigentlich nicht pixelig werden delektron. Da machst Du noch irgendetwas falsch oder anders als ich. Vielleicht beschreibst Du es mal näher?

Warum mußt Du bei Texten genau zielen pixelchef?
Brauchst doch nur auf die Miniatur in der Ebenenmaske klicken und schon ist alles sauber markiert.

Meggie


----------



## da_Dj (25. April 2004)

Da hat er schon recht, zumindest wenn man "Ebene automatisch wählen" aus hat und das mit strg+click wechselt [ist besser finde ich]. Wenn du dann auf 1600x1200 arbeitest und einen winzigen Text [z.B. "Werbung/©" unten] anklicken willst erwischt du oft die dahinter liegende Ebene. Notfalls kann man die aber auch in der Ebenenpalette auswählen, von daher


----------



## delektron (25. April 2004)

ich habe wie bei Pixelchef weiter oben die Option Begrenzungsrahmen Einblenden angeklickt, und dann das Rechteck in die Länge gezogen. Man sieht dass PS versucht mit Antialiasing die Pixeln die bei der Vergrösserung entstehen wegzumachen. Aber bei Pant Shop Pro ist es nicht so, da kann man das Rechteck 1 meter gross machen, und der Rand (Stroke) bleibt immer noch so dick  wie eingestellt (z.b. 2Pixel).


----------



## da_Dj (25. April 2004)

Wenn du das Rechteck mit Pfaden aufziehst kannst du es genauso gross skalieren und wenns über nen Fussballfeld soll  [Wobei hier Illustrator soweit ich weiss sehr viel "mächtiger" ist, da es reines Vektorenprogramm ist und PS zuweilen noch Problemchen macht]


----------

